# bob sykes saturday 6/24



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

started early fishing Saturday morning. blind cast early for alewives due to very dirty water. plenty of bait all day with strong tide. guy next to me was using bull minnows and got on twice and lost both. one i think was a redfish and it broke his line, the other was a sail cat that he lost bringing it up. zero Spanish action until around 2 pm when i caught a very tiny spanish and another guy caught 2 that were tiny also. i left around 230pm and idk know what happened after that. heavy ran, low salinity level may have pushed them out towards the gulf.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good report, sorry the water was mud.


----------



## MrDrJohnson850 (Jun 28, 2017)

I was "another guy that caught 2." After 230 there was on and off rain until I left at around 4. The only action during this time was a decent run on a live pinfish, that came up empty. 
However, Sunday I showed up to the same spot at about 545am. Caught alewives early. Floated them alive and dead with a bubble rig. Bite started at about 7am. I ended up with 2 keeper spanish. And another guy ended up with 1 keeper (caught on a gotcha). Several small ones caught in between the keepers. Then by 830am the bite stopped. Another guy shows up, kindly points out the black snapper under us. So we go to work. Floating live and dead alewives under the pier I pulled out 2 keeper size snapper. He pulled out 1 keeper snapper, 1 flounder, and lost a doormat right at the top of the water. The current ripped all morning. Left around noon.


----------

